#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-17
<stgraber> bug 274340
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-18
<bdmurray> How can I find ideas on brainstorm related to QA?
<nand> bdmurray: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?tags=qa&ordering=mostvotes
<nand> bdmurray: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?tags=QA&ordering=mostvotes
<nand> please note the case sensitiveness...
 * nand grumbles at the update taking so long
<nand> and also note that lots of QA ideas are not tagged
<bdmurray> nand: Is there a list of tags somewhere?
<nand> No. That's something I should do
 * nand has been waiting 2 months for the update so far
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-21
<davmor2> Morning all
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-16
<darizzle> is steven beattie in here
<darizzle> i was just wondering
<darizzle> or anyone interested
<darizzle> the testing day page is out of date
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, how are things?
<moustafa> cr3: Hey!  Didn't see you come in!
<moustafa> cr3: Doing fine so far, looking at the code, seeing what tests I can add
<cr3> moustafa: excellent, I'll try to find time to push the log component and merge your tests from Friday
<moustafa> Cool
<moustafa> cr3: How's the conference so far?  Or it hasn't started yet?
<cr3> moustafa: it's been running for three hours so far
<moustafa> cr3: Did Mark give you some parting gifts?
<cr3> moustafa: not yet, I've managed to avoid him successfully by wearing a ronald reagan mask
<moustafa> cr3: I take it he fears old cowboy presidents?
<fader_> moustafa: Who doesn't?
<moustafa> fader_: The brits?
<fader_> moustafa: They should ;)
<moustafa> fader_: I dunno.  I mean, they have killer rabbits over there.  With big, sharp, pointy teeth!
<moustafa> This should be bookmarked and used daily: http://www.instantrimshot.com/
<fader_> moustafa: Also sadtrombone.com
<moustafa> fader_: This deserves a "roflcopter"
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, your branch has been merged and I've pushed checkbox.log into the message branch.
<cr3> moustafa: you might not be able to bzr pull, since you have an updated branch. instead, you might either have to bzr merge and commit, or branch all over again
<moustafa> cr3: I'll take the merge and commit for 500 Alec
<moustafa> cr3: branch merged and committed, using a full sentence too!
<cr3> moustafa: "Merged from [branch].", where [branch] is usually "trunk" or "message" in this case is fine
<cr3> moustafa: you should have plenty of work for the week with checkbox.message and checkbox.log
<cr3> moustafa: there is one missing module under checkbox.log that I need to work on is an abstraction layer for reading multiple log files at once
<cr3> moustafa: then, I will finally be able to return to working on services (previously known as plugins), such as a graph service to manage dependencies
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-17
<slowbuntu> hello
<moustafa> fader_: baguette!
<fader_> moustafa: soup du jour!
<moustafa> fader_: Voici mon passeport!
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, how goes it?
 * mdz hopes the iso-testing bug spam means that the mouse-overs are getting fixed ;-)
<mdz> stgraber, ^
<stgraber> mdz: yes, it does
<stgraber> it also means the various LP search and stats we have on some QA pages are working again
<mdz> stgraber, great!
<czajkowski> mdz: aloha there
<mdz> czajkowski, howdy
<czajkowski> mdz: don't forget dinner at 7pm, meet up in the lobby.
<mdz> czajkowski, indeed. I'm sorry I missed the session today, I didn't even know it was happening!
<mdz> I'm moderating the server track this time, so I'm fully booked unless I make specific arrangements in advance to be somewhere else (and even this is sometimes impossible)
<czajkowski> mdz: no bother, it was a great session, and was also recorded.
<moustafaC> fader_: Hon! Hon!  How's the conference?
<fader_> moustafaC: Busy busy busy :)
<fader_> moustafaC: How's life and the family/
<fader_> ?
<moustafaC> fader_ Life and the family's doing great.  We're still re-adjusting to the new one, but it's mostly been hassle-free
<fader_> Excellent
<moustafaC> fader_: Indeed
<moustafaC> fader_: Also, cr3 should be proud, I just made a small commit to checkbox
<fader_> moustafaC: Hehe I'm sure he will be pleased :)
<moustafaC> fader_: Hopefully so. :)
<moustafaC> fader_: Is there any way to have some coverage of what's going on at UDC?  Is the Linux Foundation gonna host videos of what's being discussed?
<fader_> moustafaC: Not sure where the videos will go but there is live audio and IRC
<fader_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L/RemoteParticipation
<moustafaC> fader_: Info?  Links?  Please? ...Sacrebleu?
<moustafaC> fader_: Dankeshen
<fader_> Bitte :)
<moustafaC> fader_: I can imagine a german Bender
<moustafaC> Bitten mein shinnen mëtäl arseh
<nagappan> hi cr3
<nagappan> cr3, in conf ?
<cr3> nagappan: yep, what's up?
 * nagappan checking checkbox schedule 
 * nagappan pinging cr3 with PM
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-18
<moustafaC> cr3: Hey dude!
<LaserJock> anybody happen to have an opinion on which VM solution would be "fastest": qemu, VirtualBox, VMware Player
<nagappan> hi ara
<nagappan> ara, how things going in conf ?
<ara> hey nagappan, doing good, a lot of sessions!
<nagappan> ara, cool
<ara> nagappan, how is ldtpv2 going? ;-)
<switchgirl> hii
<switchgirl> i'm on Lynx
<switchgirl> how to test it?
<switchgirl> anyone?
<switchgirl> switch-testing-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<switchgirl> Ubuntu lucid (development branch) \n \l
<switchgirl> anyone using it?
<switchgirl> i am
<fader_> switchgirl: Sorry for the delay -- a lot of the testers and developers are in sessions at UDS this week
<fader_> switchgirl: At the moment, lucid is largely the same as karmic, so there's not a lot to test yet :)
<fader_> switchgirl: But if you are adventurous, updating whenever you see updates available and just using the system is a great way to test.  And of course report bugs when you see them ;)
<switchgirl> whats the programme that flashes notices up at me in the top right?
<switchgirl> thats full of lines
<fader_> switchgirl: There are also a lot of resources at http://qa.ubuntu.com/ for testing
<fader_> Hmm, could be the notification applet or maybe network manager if you are on a wireless network
<fader_> If you right-click on it and select 'About' that should tell you
<switchgirl> cant as it greys out
<switchgirl> in karmic its fine
<switchgirl> but not in Lucid
<bmwracer0> is there anything to test for lucid yet?
<fader_> Hmm, is it a box that is opening some space below the panel that fades out when you move your mouse over it?
<fader_> bmwracer0: UDS Lucid is going on right now, which is the planning sessions for Lucid, so there's not a lot to test yet
<nagappan> ara, sorry was away
<nagappan> ara, things are going good, started back on LDTPv2
<nagappan> ara, now VMware WS 7.0 is released
<nagappan> ara, have more free time
<fader_> bmwracer0: you can find more information about it (including how to participate remotely) here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L
<bmwracer0> okay thanks
<switchgirl> i gave Lucid a 30 gb space on my hdd after testing it in VirtualBox
<fader_> bmwracer0: As I said to switchgirl, if you're feeling adventurous you can always update to lucid and track the updates and help us catch bugs
<fader_> switchgirl: Excellent! :D  My guess is that bugs will start showing up in the next week or two as development really gets underway.  The earlier we can catch them the faster they'll be fixed.
<fader_> So if you're willing to play with it in virtualbox and help report bugs, it would be greatly appreciated.
<bmwracer0> ok great
 * switchgirl grasps her bug swatter while fader_ godes her on "Lemme at em Lemme at em....."
<bmwracer0> where is the information on that?
<switchgirl> i hate bugs
<switchgirl> :)
<fader_> switchgirl: :)  We all do!
<fader_> bmwracer0: Information on what?  Upgrading to Lucid?
<bmwracer0> nevermind, i found it :)
<fader_> Please be aware that as Lucid is under development, there *will* be major bugs that might prevent you from using your system or might cause you to lose data, so you might not want to run it on your main computer
<fader_> A secondary system or a virtual machine is recommended, at least until we get somewhat farther in the development cycle.
<switchgirl> its simple bmwracer0 edit sorces and change em to Lucid rather than karmic
<fader_> switchgirl: Actually, I think you can even do it an easier way... "sudo update-manager -d" in a terminal should present you with update manager and let you upgrade in a GUI
 * fader_ is lazy and likes GUIs :)
<switchgirl> i have a two part system (one half Lucid one half Karmic)
<fader_> That's the smart way to do it. ;)
<switchgirl> that was after i installed on a 10gb partition in a virtual box
<fader_> It's helpful to have access to both, as you can check to see if a bug that you found exists in the previous version or if it is a regression.  That's very valuable data to add to bugs.
<switchgirl> i have access to all three Ubuntu's (the LTS and Karmic) now Lucid
<switchgirl> also have 9 other machines in Virtual Box
<fader_> Fabulous!
<fader_> If anyone who is willing to help with QA is interested, we have weekly QA team meetings on the #ubuntu-meeting channel at 1700 UTC
<fader_> (You can see the calendar of the various Ubuntu meetings here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar )
<fader_> Please come join and pitch in :)
<fader_> There was no meeting this week due to the developer summit, but we should be back on schedule next week
<fader_> switchgirl: Having all those various machines would be a huge help if you can assist with upgrade testing toward the end of the cycle
<fader_> Though you don't have to wait until the end to start testing and reporting bugs, of course
<switchgirl> kk what needs to be done i wont wait
<switchgirl> Mark said i'm ganna have a rough ride
<switchgirl> meh...
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> switchgirl: At the moment just play with lucid, keep it up to date and use it
<fader_> In a week or two we'll have a better idea of what is being added and changed
<switchgirl> cool
<fader_> The QA meetings are a good venue to discuss what needs tested... the whole QA team and community attend these and often there are specific areas mentioned there
<switchgirl> I'd like to see a different design fr the desktop
<fader_> There are also scheduled 'bug days' for testing specific packages
<fader_> switchgirl: A lot of design discussion is happening this week :)  Feel free to jump in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L
<switchgirl> also get rid of Wine replace it with a version of VirtualBox
 * switchgirl plays spot the female
<switchgirl> not many :s
 * switchgirl hopes to change that 
<fader_> Unfortunately VirtualBox can't entirely replace wine, as it requires a licensed version of Windows to run Windows software, while Wine is Free
<fader_> switchgirl: Indeed; we would love to have more women participating in Ubuntu
<fader_> switchgirl: You might be interested in the work the Ubuntu Women group are doing: http://www.ubuntu-women.org/
<switchgirl> there is a bug with flashplayer - iplayer it replays at the end when its not supposed to
<fader_> switchgirl: Please file a bug in launchpad if there is not one already :)
<fader_> The best way to make sure things get fixed is to file bugs in Launchpad and provide as much detail as possible
<fader_> The more information you can provide the easier time the developers have fixing it
<fader_> (though Flash is an unfortunate case, as it is not Free software)
<switchgirl> cool
<switchgirl> whats the command that builds a whole picture of the system (listing the type of RAM etc?)
<fader_> switchgirl: Hmm, not sure :(  Usually if I am reporting a bug I try to provide the following information:
<fader_> uname -a
<fader_> sudo lspci -vnvn
<fader_> and if it's system related, several log files: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/messages
<switchgirl> yeah, i'll always provide a full thing with my bug reports
<fader_> switchgirl: Excellent.  It's appreciated :)
<switchgirl> dont think people will complain
<fader_> Indeed; it's hard (though not impossible) to provide too much information and very easy to provide too little.
<switchgirl> fader_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/485061 that any use?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485061 in firefox-3.5 "Adobe Flash loops in BBC iplayer firefox" [Undecided,New]
<fader_> switchgirl: Looks very good to me!  (Though I'm not a firefox developer, so you might get asked for additional information at some point)
<switchgirl> kk
<fader_> switchgirl: It looks like you used ubuntu-bug for this, which is fantastic :)  It automatically adds the relevant files and logs to the bug.
<switchgirl> yeah i was trying to add the FULL system profile
<switchgirl> k refresh yeah shall see :)
<switchgirl> is Lucid a Daily?
<fader_> switchgirl: There are daily builds of Lucid going on now; there is a new one every day
<switchgirl> cool
<fader_> Though if you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' every day you will have the same packages
<switchgirl> soi guess boot up into Lucid and sudo update-manager -d
<switchgirl> :s found a bug that the bug manager cant handle
<switchgirl> ignore me
<switchgirl> made an error with the prcess number in terminal
<fader_> :)
<switchgirl> apparently i was right... it wont compile bug reports for adobe air installer
<fader_> Yeah, unfortunately there's very little we can do with closed-source applications :(
<fader_> Other than whine at the makers of them to fix them
<switchgirl> oh and gnome bar occasionally allows the desk bar (bit that allows programme title and movement) to hide under it - this could be bad for users - espessually newbies  occers in 8.10 8.04 8.04 and 10.04
<switchgirl> *occers in ubuntu 8.10 8.04 9.10 9.04
<fader_> switchgirl: If you can reliably reproduce that (e.g. have a series of steps that someone else can follow to cause it to happen) that would be fantastic to add to a bug
<switchgirl> i will but... where to add it
<switchgirl> gnome-bar i suppose
<fader_> Indeed; usually your best guess is the way to go.  If it turns out to be in the wrong place, a bug triager or developer can move it
<fader_> If anyone's interested, there's a session at UDS going on right now about how to help involve the community in testing.  Audio is here: Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/stanford.ogg.m3u
<fader_> And you can participate by joining #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<switchgirl> hi again
<switchgirl> about to make my  first video
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-19
<fader_> switchgirl: Excellent.  Good luck!
<fader_> Ah, last session is over... off to find food.  'night all, see you tomorrow!
<fader_> switchgirl, bmwracer0: Please continue to hang out here -- we're actively trying to rework how we involve the community in testing and you can help us! :D
<moustafa> evening, fader_
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude
<moustafa> fader_: how goes it?
<fader_> moustafa: Busy busy busy :)
<fader_> You?
<moustafa> fader_: My son got stricken with gastro, so my wife was panicking, thinking he had das flu
<fader_> Ack!  I hope he's okay.
<moustafa> fader_: He's doing better already, but now we're gonna get the vaccine tomorrow (just me and the wife) so that she can take that worry out of the possible equation
<fader_> Excellent.
<moustafa> in other news: Holy crap Google released the source code to their ChromeOS
<moustafa> good evening, cr3
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, what's up?
<moustafa> cr3: my son got the gastro, so most of the day was spent making sure he was ok
<cr3> moustafa: good man!
<moustafa> cr3: :)
<cr3> moustafa: just noticed your email, that's perfect. thanks for keeping me a breast :)
<moustafa> cr3:  Well, that's the least you asked for :)
<cr3> moustafa: dude, I need to go but keep doing what you need to do, I can't wait to come back and work together some more
<moustafa> cr3: cool
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-20
<nagappan> ara, in Ubuntu 9.10, I'm seeing this warning when importing wnck in LDTPv2, http://pastebin.com/d3d7dbed5, request to look when free
<ara> nagappan, you get the same when importing in interactive python. I guess you can file a bug against python-wnck package
<ara> nagappan, gnome-python-desktop package, actually
<nagappan> ara, sure, I get while importing in python prompt as well
<nagappan> ara, I haven't noticed in Ubuntu 9.04
<thekorn> nagappan, I think there is a bugreport about this on the gnome bugzilla, let me try to find it
<thekorn> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590534
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 590534 in general "gnome-python-desktop-2.26.0 libwnck binding breaks with libwnck-2.26.2 (works with libwnck-2.26.1)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-21
<RedSingularity> Anyone here?
<slangasek> relatively few
<RedSingularity> Hey, i am new to the testing team.  I was just wondering if there was anything i need to do as a new member?
<slangasek> test? :-)
<RedSingularity> lol, thats it?  Nothing to read or something for new members?
<slangasek> I can point you to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing, that's about it
<RedSingularity> Ok great.  Besides that what do we test?  The daily builds?  Submit reports to Launchpad?
<RedSingularity> Oh and is there a guide we follow, like a checklist or do we just use the system and look for random errors?
<RedSingularity> Whoops......nevermind.  The site you gave me answered my questions.  Thanks again :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-22
<persia> jibel, Do you think http://paste.ubuntu.com/535155/ would be suitable as an announcement forhttps://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-qa-n-testing-different-architectures?  Is there some important part missing?
<persia> ara, Any modifications that you would prefer?
 * ara reads
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> persia, it looks good to me
<persia> My major concern was whether I needed to be more explicit that folks that don't nominate product managers don't get to be part of the release.  Was that clear enough?
<jibel> persia, I agree, you should explain clearly what  will happen if no product manager is nominated.
<alourie> hello all
<jibel> hello alourie
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ , davmor2 : Hello, camembert, and jelly baby
<davmor2> moustafa: bingo
<fader_> moustafa: Good morning!
<moustafa> davmor2: My fandom of the good Doctor keeps growing
<davmor2> moustafa: muhahahahaha  my evil plan to brain wash everyone with our tv is finally coming to fruition
<moustafa> davmor2: So your evil plan is to have everyone develop a british accent?
<davmor2> moustafa: It's just step one to global domination,  next comes the subliminal you must install Ubuntu
<moustafa> davmor2: That came before I got to know you, so I guess I'm immune
<davmor2> moustafa: no that is step two
<cr3> schwuk: by the way, dispatching sru tests by hand is getting old quickly, so I might be tempted to extend the message interface in certify-web and revamp the activity views. you alright with that?
<cr3> schwuk: that should help dispatch sru tests more effectively from a single location and track errors more reliably
<schwuk> cr3: of course
<persia> jibel, Hey.  Just wanted your confirmation that http://paste.ubuntu.com/535155/ was complete before I sent it.
<jibel> persia, Hi, can you clearly state what will happen if no product manager is nominated ?
<persia> jibel, That's precisely the point I wasn't sure I was clear enough about :)
<persia> How does http://paste.ubuntu.com/535267/ look (additional sentence in last paragraph)?
<jibel> persia, sounds good. Now they know what's over their head if no product manager is nominated :-)
<persia> Great.  Then I'll send that, which ought free everyone else to work on the rest of it.
<jibel> persia, thank you.
<skaet> persia,   couple quick comments...
<skaet> prodcuts to be released as part of Ubuntu 10.10 or Ubuntu 11.04?
<skaet> s/prodcuts/products/
 * persia headdesks
<persia> skaet, That was from your email, or from the paste?
<skaet> spotted it in the paste,  haven't seen email.
<persia> Ah, good.  emails recalled.
<skaet> Also,  might be useful to reference the release manifest as the official source so if there is doubt about whether something has been formally signed up or not, that will be the place to check.
<persia> Is it?  I didn't think you'd organised that to the new model yet, so figured I'd just build a new list and give it to you as input.
<persia> Once we have the new list up, I agree that the release manifest would be the official source.
<persia> But right now, I think we're essentially in limbo.
<skaet> We can do a list as an itermediate - but I'd raather just extend the manifest to be something useful.   Will talk about it at a release meeting in december,  but figure there's no point to add it to the manifest until there's a product manager assigned to marshall it, and sign off.  ;)
<skaet> persia, go ahead with the list, until we can socialize the concept at the release meeting, and then we can get feedback before formalizing the process there.
<persia> I completely agree, but I want to validate the list also: I know some of the names are old, and I'm certain there are products that are shipped without much care, and other products not on the list.
<persia> That sounds like a plan that works well with the action items in the spec :)
<skaet> ok.
<skaet> :)
<persia> I do have two semantic concerns though: 1) are the products released as part of Ubuntu 11.04, or with Ubuntu 11.04?
<persia> 2) How do we want to handle weaker-support products?  (e.g. Kubuntu Desktop powerpc usually only gets about 6 months, except by accident)
<persia> I don't expect answers right away, but I do expect that both of those things will come up in the Release Meeting.
<skaet> persia,  fair enough, will see if we can build some concensus proposals before, and use the release meeting to make it official and socialize it a bit wider.
<persia> With luck, yeah :)  There's been some prior soreness around those areas, and I'm not sure that anyone ever really defined the boundaries in a way that made sense.
<skaet> ah well.  we can but try ;)
<Guest39584> sigh
<Guest39584> So... I tested out the Asus EEE PC 1215n
<Guest39584> http://www.subspacefield.org/~travis/asus_eee_pc_1215n.html
<Guest39584> But, like, I can't make heads or tails of your laptop testing page.
<Guest39584> You used to have a decent amount of information, but... jesus, I can't make sense of the maze of pages anymore.
<Guest39584> You should just let people post what info they have.  Some, unstructured, outdated information is better than the zilch you have now.
<Guest39584> Can't tell if anyone can hear me.  Maybe all 54 are idling, or maybe my IRC skills are rusty... been like 15 years since I bothered.
<Guest39584> ok well, you guys have fun with that Ubuntu stuff, this is as much effort as I'm willing to make today.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-23
<MartyrX> Why do i get this everytime i try to install Ubuntu it says that the CD can't mount, but i have tried creating several discs and still says the same thing.
<MartyrX> However when i run my backtrack 4 disk it works just fine.
<MartyrX> anyone here
<kamusin> is there a problem with natty daily iso? cannot finish to boot my sistem, is waiting for battery state for a long time and never start X
<davmor2> kamusin: is this from the live imagew?
<kamusin> is from the daily image iso
<davmor2> kamusin: as far as I'm aware the daily iso should work but the live image not.  I'm pretty sure thought that there are issues beyond that so it wouldn't surprise me to hear that it wasn't working
<kamusin> hehe I see davmor2 , thanks you information
<kamusin> you/for you/g
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-24
<jibel> pedro_, I've merged your gnome-about-me test, and ran it in Unity. I really like your tests.
<jibel> pedro_, Are you working on banshee now ?
<pedro_> jibel, awesome! thank you
<pedro_> jibel, yup working on it, i have some parts already done
<pedro_> like playlist imports, podcasts and playing
<pedro_> i'm investigating the radio part and plugins now
<pedro_> so we can have something more complete
<pedro_> jibel, btw the report http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/desktop-testing/natty/ says the shotwell test case is broken
<jibel> pedro_, Cool. I've pushed a basic test for nearly all applications in the app menu. I'll work on writing test cases for unity now.
<pedro_> but it works fine here, is that up2date or did i miss something?
<jibel> pedro_,  I asked to ara to fix it, she did it today this morning.
<pedro_> ah that's why it works fine with trunk then
<jibel> pedro_, right. There's a caveat with the file dialog, if location entry is not visible then it's not accessible and you have to click on the toggle button and remap the application in order to see it.
<pedro_> jibel, oh yeah, i do that with a ctrl+l if the text entry is not visible
<pedro_> i tried to use the pencil button that is available on the gtkfilechooser but it doesn't work that well
<pedro_> maybe we can add that to some utils_ class
<jibel> pedro_, what will remain are the apps in System/{Preferences,Adminstration}. Do you think its worth writing cases for them or we'd rather create more in-depths tests.
<jibel> pedro_, Sure, there's a lot of abstraction work to do in mago
<jibel> we shouldn't have to call ldtp directly from the app classes.
<jibel> pedro_, we should have a UIComponent class which does that job, and the test would only call the component with an Id and don't bother with i18n and a11y.
<jibel> pedro_, but well, thats a lot of refactoring.
<pedro_> jibel, we could write some basics ones, ie: if creating an user with utf8 chars works etc
<jibel> pedro_, indeed, step by step.
<pedro_> jibel, oh yes, having that UIComponent would be *amazing*
<jibel> pedro_, I must leave now, social life and stuff, see you.
<pedro_> jibel, take care, see you later!
<nags> jibel, hello, I have tried some magomatic fixes, how can I submit them for review, I have never sent review request in launchpad !
<jibel> hey nags, Great. If you have an account in launchpad and fixed it in a bzr checkout, you can commit then push your fix with:
<jibel> nags,  bzr push lp:~jibel/magomatic/name_of_the_branch
<jibel> nags, replace jibel by your lp id
<nags> jibel, sure
<nags> jibel, me trying now
<jibel> nags, and name_of_the_branch with some explicit name.
<nags> jibel, sure
<nags> jibel, first I need to commit and then do the push ?
<jibel> nags, yes, "bzr commit" first
<jibel> then bzr push
<nags> jibel, sure
<nags> jibel, thanks
<jibel> nags, some fine documentation http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.2/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<jibel> once its done  go to your launchpad page and select "code"
<jibel> you should see your branch.
<nags> jibel, sure, thanks
<jibel> nags, thanks to you. tell me once you've pushed the branch.
<nags> jibel, :-)
<nags> jibel, Using default stacking branch /~mago-contributors/magomatic/trunk at lp-78723920:///~nagappan/magomatic
<nags> Created new stacked branch referring to /~mago-contributors/magomatic/trunk.
<nags> jibel, https://launchpad.net/~nagappan
<nags> jibel, https://code.launchpad.net/~nagappan/magomatic/navigate_child_window
<nags> jibel, should I do this ?
<nags> jibel, Propose branch for merging
<nags>    1. Magomatic
<nags>    2. Code
<nags>    3. navigate_child_window
<nags>    4. Propose branch for merging
<nags> Target Branch:
<nags>  lp:magomatic (branch details)– development focus
<jibel> nags, okay, click on "propose for merging" and you're all set.
<nags> jibel, cool, proposed :-)
<jibel> nags, I'll review it soon. many thanks.
<nags> jibel, sure, thanks :-)
<nags> jibel, also request to try LDTP from git head, for better performance with magomatic :-)
<nags> jibel, I found few issues at LDTP end and fixed them, when playing with magomatick
<nags> *magomatic
<jibel> nags, there's also a fix for openoffice I'm interested in. Do you plan to release 2.0.7 ?
<nags> jibel, I have many fixes after 2.0.6, I need to do a release
<nags> jibel, will plan it soon, enjoying thanks giving holidays ;-)
<nags> jibel, will plan sometime next week
<jibel> nags, cool, thats soonish then. Enjoy your thanks giving break :-)
<nags> jibel, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-25
<ara> good morning!
<jibel> Good morning ara.
<jibel> ara, I just reviewed the shotwell test, the issue with txtLocation is fixed, but it's still failing in natty. I've updated the review, can you look at it please ?
<ara> jibel, it fails because shotwell crashes in Natty
<ara> jibel, or at least it crashed for me
<ara> jibel, when importing a folder
<ara> jibel, does it not crash for you?
 * jibel trying to make it crash
<jibel> ara, okay, I can make it crash too. Great. I'm merging your test then.
<jibel> ara, thanks.
<ara> jibel, btw, I put in the merge request comment that it crashed and  a link to the bug number ;-)
<jibel> ara, yeah, its early in the morning you know.
<ara> :)
<ara> jibel, how are you keeping the links between tests and bug numbers?
<ara> (i.e. in this case)
<jibel> ara, that's a problem today. Could we use the isotracker ?
<jibel> ara, I've tagged the reports, but it is a short term solution.
<ara> jibel, the problem is that the iso tracker does not have an api, so it needs to be filled manually
<jibel> ara, but it's better than nothing. Do you have another idea ?
<ara> jibel, not right now
<ara> jibel, which tag are you using?
<jibel> ara, mago :-)
<ara> jibel, :D
<jibel> ara, have you been able to run the tests with hudson but without xvfb, directly in the main X session ?
<ara> jibel, I haven't tried it yet
<jibel> ara, I spent hours yesterday to try to automate the run in Unity, but it crashes unity when I launch an X app from another user.
<ara> jibel, if it crashes right now, it is because it is unstable. I would recommend to file a bug and ping the dx team to have a look to it (i.e. "blocks testing)
<ara> but I don't think it is worth spending a lot of time on that if it is crashing
<jibel> ara, I agree.
<jibel> spineau, Hi, did you start working on the empathy test ?
<spineau> jibel: hello, not yet. I'm focused on some other OEM stuff this week, will start Empathy class next week
<jibel> spineau, okay.
<jibel> ara, we need a test for gwibber too, can you help us with that one ? pedro is working on banshee.
<ara> jibel, today I am a bit busy, but I will see what I can do
<jibel> ara, okay. Great.
<primes2h> Hello ara :-) did you have a look at the email about new fields by chance?
<ara> primes2h, sorry I didn't reply yet. Thanks for the reminder, I will try to take a look to it before the end of the week
<ara> primes2h, are you around?
<primes2h> ara: here I am
<ara> primes2h, I was at lunch, sorry
<ara> primes2h, it is about the email I sent you
<primes2h> np :-) thank for the reply, I'm going to send you info you need.
<primes2h> ara: btw, I put more info on DevEnv page
<primes2h> ara: but I am not able to complete the setup of the db
<primes2h> ara: I got "psql: FATAL: Ident authentication failed for user "qatracker" " when I try to populate the db
<ara> primes2h, did you create the user?
<primes2h> ara: sure, with sudo adduser qatracker
<ara> primes2h, but what about the database?
<ara> I will check the devenv page again
<primes2h> ara: shouldn't drupal reconfiguration take care of it?
<primes2h> ara: I give it qatracker as username and password and qatracker as db name as well
<ara> primes2h, I will try to take the time to have a look to it
<primes2h> ara: That's nice. Thanks a lot.  A clean install on VM could help you to work it out I think
<jibel> spineau, when you have a minute can you look at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/desktop-testing/natty/2d/latest/totem/totem_basics.html. Thanks
<spineau> jibel: well, this error is typically due to stereo wav files when I expect only mono to do the fft. weird because the pipeline to generate the sine is the same as the one in my own bzr repo. will check
<jibel> spineau, thank you.
<spineau> jibel: is there a way to access the vm where the test is running ?
<jibel> spineau, no but I can run any command you want. The failure is the same on real hardware. Did you try in natty ?
<spineau> jibel: no, just 10.10
<spineau> jibel: I guess that I will setup a natty vm soon
<jibel> spineau, anything I can do to investigate ?
<spineau> jibel: try to issue this command
<spineau> jibel: gst-launch-0.10 pulsesrc device=$(pactl list | grep -A2 '^Source #' | grep -e 'Name: .*\.monitor$' | cut -d" " -f2 | tail -n1) ! queue ! audioconvert ! audio/x-raw-int,width=16,depth=16,channels=1 ! wavenc ! filesink location=./bibi.wav
<spineau> jibel: while playbing sthing and check with totem that you have a mono file playing
<spineau> jibel: in the sidebar properties panel
<jibel> spineau, running your blackmagic mantra
<spineau> jibel: can I take this daily build for testing ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<jibel> spineau, yes, installing in a vm is fine, basically it works.
<spineau> jibel: ok, I will keep you informed (but probably only tomorrow)
<jibel> spineau, I've done your test, the resulting file is: bibi.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, mono 44100 Hz
<spineau> jibel: thanks even if I don't understand why it fails...
<spineau> jibel: mono is what I expected
<jibel> spineau, me neither, maybe another bug in Natty :-) Thanks for your help.
<mvo> jibel: about bug #670629
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 670629 in baltix (and 3 other projects) "EULA not shown for Microsoft Fonts (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670629
<mvo> jibel: you expressed concern that we get a gazillion bugreports
<jibel> Hey mvo, right.
<mvo> jibel: I think technically the right thing to do is to fail with a error, however I understand that concern
<jibel> mvo, that was a _big_ problem in karmic.
<mvo> jibel: the alternative would be to not fail but show a debconf note explaining that nothing was done, but that means that some people will have the package installed (and in state I'm fine) and yet it will not work
<mvo> i.e. there will be no fonts
<mvo> how big is big :) ?
<jibel> mvo, we had the same issue with sun-java
<mvo> what do you recon, how many dupes?
<mvo> hunderts?
<jibel> mvo, I've found this one bug 303609
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 303609 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "declining the license during installation causes an error (affects: 599) (dups: 194) (heat: 460)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303609
<mvo> woah
<jibel> mvo, the other one is around 85000, let me find it
<mvo> eh, 8500 dupes?!?
<jibel> mvo, no, the bug number
<jibel> mvo, found it 85969 but that was a problem with a prompt to install the doc not the license.
<mvo> jibel: thanks
<jibel> mvo, if the package fails with an error and it doesn't break the whole upgrade I think that's fine, we can trap the report with a bugpattern, and create a master bugreport explaining why the user is there.
<mvo> jibel: thanks, I don't really like the whole idea of failing, but its technically the right thing, still annoying
<mvo> jibel: let me discuss it with cjwatson
<jibel> mvo, I agree, on the other hand we can't install the package if the user refuses to install it.
<mvo> yeah, we could install a empty placeholder file
<mvo> that just explains "sorry, try dpkg-reconfigure"
<mvo> but that is a poor solution
<mvo> jibel: ok, settled
<mvo> jibel: I will make it not fail
<nags> thanks jibel approving / meging my proposal
<mvo> jibel: I uploaded a new msttcorefonts package to maverick and natty now that will not return a error, please give it a extra careful verification ;)
<jibel> nags, nice work. you're welcome.
<jibel> mvo, okay. I'll do the verification between 2 mago bugs ;-)
<mvo> jibel: haha, ok
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-26
<ara> good morning!
<jibel> spineau, I'm unable to reproduce the ubi-migrationassistant failure with the following iso ece9e429381250fd21e5c8d938d22868 *natty-alternate-i386.iso
<jibel> spineau, this is a fresh installation on a VM.
<spineau> jibel: it was natty-desktop-i386.iso for me, not sure of the difference between them
<spineau> jibel: so I decided to create a natty vm based on an upgraded maverick
<spineau> jibel: the only bug is that gnome-panel simply refuse to display the two usual bars even if it's running. I must perform a gnome-panel --replace
<spineau> jibel: And I notice that my gtk windows does not have their title/canvas, weird
<spineau> jibel: so I'm going to set up mago and start debug the totem tc
<jibel> pedro_, thank you for the banshee test. It is a very nice one.
<pedro_> jibel, you're welcome, glad you like it, it's catching bugs already
<pedro_> jibel, got a crash while working on it, enabling/disabling all the plugins on the third try banshee crashes
<jibel> pedro_, that's what is great.
<jibel> pedro_, ara, I'll commit soon the ability to play with windows via  Xlib (no ATK needed)
<jibel> we'll be able to move, maximize, iconize, ...
<ara> jibel, great :)
<pedro_> jibel, cool!
<jibel> in Unity there are many issues with the WM itself, I hope we will be able to catch them with this extension.
<ara> jibel, pedro_: do you have any ideas on how could we test gwibber? most of the interface is webkit
<jibel> ara, not good. I've the same problem with software-center.
<jibel> ara, if we can't test it with the current state of mago, just leave it alone. Tomboy also needs some love and we need in-depth tests for shotwell, network-manager, games and the apps in the system menu
<ara> OK
<jibel> pedro_, which one will you work on next ?
<ara> also, using gwibber usually freezes my computer...
<pedro_> jibel, i'm working on search tool and system monitor
<jibel> pedro_, okay. thanks.
<pedro_> you're welcome
 * pedro_ -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-28
<DedicatedTestQA> Hello.. I would like to volunteer some testing position
<charlie-tca> hm, 6 more hours to sync the images today. And I didn't even start until 14:30 UTC
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-21
<stgraber> hello everyone. I would appreciate it if as many people as possible could try logging in on http://91.189.93.73
<stgraber> it's a test instance of the new ISO testing tracker. It's using Ubuntu SSO and should automatically merge your account at login (if you already had one)
<stgraber> that merging/migration code is very new and would benefit from testing (I only have 3 Launchpad accounts, so couldn't test all possible scenario ;))
<stgraber> thanks
<alourie> stgraber: dammit, I wanted to scream that the old theme needs refresh
<alourie> it looks good
<stgraber> hehe
<alourie> stgraber: although, it's not immediately clear where the instructions are
<alourie> and I think we need a legend that would explain what all the numbers, bug icons and colors mean
<stgraber> yeah, I still need to work on the actual reporting UI, I'll make the link visible there too
<stgraber> agreed for the legend, I have a work item for later this cycle to clarify that
<stgraber> currently the goal is to be feature-equivalent to the current one by tomorrow so we can hopefully use it for alpha-1 testing
<alourie> excellent
<alourie> I think it should be posted into wider audience for alpha-1
<alourie> would you mind pinging me if it's ready tomorrow? I'll take a peek
<stgraber> I'll try to remember to ping this channel to get some testers, hopefully you'll be there :)
<alourie> I'm here
<alourie> unless I turn off the computer...I'll ping you then :-)
<alourie> thanks
<GrueMaster> stgraber: I can't login.  May be a conflict between openid and old account info?
<stgraber> GrueMaster: how did you login? using the SSO button? (the log entries seem to indicate you used /user/login which won't work)
<GrueMaster> It tried SSO first.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: what's your launchpad and qatracker usernames? (a mismatch in spelling/capitalization could explain the failure)
<GrueMaster> Yea, that would do it.  LP has me as gruemaster, while iso.qa.u.c has me as GrueMaster.
<stgraber> ok, let me fix that in the DB and see if it works then
<stgraber> a completely different account should work fine, but my guess is that the e-mail addresses match but not the username
<stgraber> GrueMaster: can you try now?
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Ok, I'm in.  Thanks.  I'll root around and let you know of any issues I run into.
<GrueMaster> Is this live data or a backup of iso.qa?
<stgraber> it's a copy from iso.qa.ubuntu.com from yesterday
<GrueMaster> So if I screw it up, no one will care?  (not that I plan to screw it up)  :P
<stgraber> I'll add some code to add e-mail based matching to my migration code, then will reload the DB and ask you to try and login again
<stgraber> GrueMaster: right, the DB gets reset a few times a day anyway, have fun! :)
 * GrueMaster dons evil QA test smasher hat, and chuckles meniacly.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: new migration code is ready, I'll be flushing the DB shortly
<GrueMaster> ok.  I'm busy on a kernel SRU task atm, so fire away.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: can you try to login now?
<GrueMaster> Fail.  Can I change my login name on iso.qa, so we won't have this issue?
<stgraber> yes, I'm just trying to fix the script instead as I have over 30k accounts in the DB and I'd rather avoid fixing them manually if possible
<GrueMaster> Heh, yea I can see where that might be painful.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: when using SSO, what e-mail address does it show?
<GrueMaster> gruemaster@gmail.com which is correct (that is my defalt on lp).
<stgraber> ok, so that's a case where the e-mail address is different and the username is identical except for the case
<stgraber> so my fix indeed doesn't help, I'll need to fix the scenario too :)
<stgraber> GrueMaster: ok, I'm getting 'The name stgraber is already taken'. Is that what you're getting too?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> Ah, I see.  Yea, that makes sense.  I was on LP long before working at canonical and had access to iso.qa.
<GrueMaster> I should just change it on iso.qa anyways.  I can filter email on gmail much easier.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: can you try again? took me an hour to figure out how to make case insensitive username and e-mail matching in Drupal but I think I got it now :)
<GrueMaster> Ok, looks like I'm in.
<stgraber> yeah!
<stgraber> wow, that small function became a lot bigger and a lot more complex, let's hope that's all the use cases covered now :)
<stgraber> GrueMaster: I was really lucky to have you as a tester, you seem to have the weirdest account of the whole database ;)
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  Ok (I guess).  :P
<GrueMaster> I try to do things differently.  Makes me unique (just like everyone else).
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-22
<stgraber> alourie: update 91.189.93.73 with current code. You should now be able to report results on it
<stgraber> anyone else who wants to try and break the new ISO tracker can have fun at http://91.189.93.73 (test data for now, will have production data next week)
<stgraber> I'll be monitoring the logs to see if anything explodes
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-23
<alourie> stgraber: hi
<alourie> I think it's great
<alourie> I have couple of remarks though
<alourie> 1. I'm not sure about the option that allows to pass all the tests without bugs on the "list of tests" page. I doubt that someone will first test everything and then decide to report results. I would definitely report result on its test page.
<alourie> 2. In the test page, results appear each in its own table. I'd change that to be in all table, no need for two separate ones.
<alourie> 3. Having test description on the tests list page seems redundant, though it may be good to check what it includes before going to the specific test.
<stgraber> yeah, 1) is just a re-implementation of what we have currently, I personaly use it because I tend to know all the tests and just report them all at the end
<stgraber> 2) I'm sure this page will need some work, currently it's creating one table for all the failures, one for all the successes and one for these who are marked in-progress
<stgraber> not sure what you mean in 3)
<stgraber> anyway, I'm off, it's past 1am here, will be back online in 8 hours or so :)
<brendand> mvo - hey
<stgraber> jibel: still around? (I know it's kind of late over there)
<stgraber> jibel: I've spent a bit of time speccing the download page for the ISO tracker
<stgraber> jibel: current plans look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747577/
<stgraber> jibel: so basically adding the notion of series to the tracker, then making the download links depending on it (allowing us to have different paths when testing 10.04.4 and precise-alpha-2 for example)
<stgraber> jibel: also, allowing a given file to have multiple paths of different types (to make the rendering in the UI easier) and letting us have a different path for the md5sum/gpg file (no more guessing)
<stgraber> the series will also be handy when I start re-organizing the testcases as we'll be able to make testcases be series specific too (I don't expect that done until beta1 though)
<stgraber> I'll need to leave in an hour or so but will start working early tomorrow (a bit before 7am here) as I have to take a bus to Montreal. I'll look for comments on IRC then before starting to implement
<stgraber> the implement should be easy, migrating the current logic will be tricky part :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-24
<stgraber> jibel: ping
<jibel> stgraber, pong
<stgraber> jibel: did you have a chance to read what I wrote in this channel yesterday?
<stgraber> jibel: regarding the download page on the ISO tracker
<jibel> stgraber, yes, I read it but forgot it this morning, reading again :)
<stgraber> ok :)
<jibel> stgraber, how do you make the link with the build number ? is it a substitution in the path ?
<stgraber> yeah
<jibel> will the previous serie be associated automatically with the new milestone ?
<stgraber> not automatically but should that'll be one or two extra clicks when adding a milestone
<stgraber> s/should//
<jibel> and what about dailies ?
<stgraber> dailies are pushed to a "Precise daily" milestone that'll have "precise" as the series
<jibel> ok
<stgraber> so when we'll have Q alpha-1 we'll probably want to copy all the download links from the precise series to the Q series, but that's a one every 6 months thing
<stgraber> *once
<jibel> I'm still pondering.
<jibel> I liked the idea to have a structure closer to the product with the notions of release, flavour, variant and arch
<jibel> this was closer to how the builds are named and published
<stgraber> yeah but doesn't fit so well when we also need to deal with hardware (laptops) and software (packages)
<jibel> but given the current data model, that's too much changes to work with multiple releases at once and being generic at the same time
<stgraber> I think adding the series to the tracker will make it closer to what we have on LP and should solve most of our issues
<jibel> stgraber, I agree. go for it
<stgraber> as download links can be per-series and then testcases can be per-series too
<stgraber> jibel: ok, I'll implement it once I'm no longer on the bus and I had my morning coffee :)
<jibel> stgraber, :)
<jibel> mvo, about auto upgrade testing, why is it a failure when there is a .dpkg-dist left after upgrade ?
<jibel> mvo, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade/PROFILE=ubuntu,label=upgrade-test/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu/bootstrap.log
<jibel> bah
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade/PROFILE=ubuntu,label=upgrade-test/lastBuild/artifact/ubuntu/bootstrap.log
<jibel> in that case is it because of this change
<jibel>     - debian/sudo.preinst:
<jibel>       + avoid conffile prompt by checking for known default /etc/sudoers
<jibel>         and if found installing the correct default /etc/sudoers file
<jibel> in sudo (1.8.3p1-1ubuntu1)
<stgraber> jibel: do we want the bugs on the daily milestone to be tagged on LP?
<jibel> stgraber, yes
<stgraber> perfect, no change to do to the script except a few seds then :)
<mvo> jibel: its usually a conffile
<jibel> mvo, yep, in that case it's sudoers.dpkg-dist but why is it a failure to have this file left after upgrade ?
<jibel> is it because there was a debconf prompt and there shouldn't be ?
<mvo> jibel: yeah, exactly
<jibel> mvo, I'll file a bug then, thanks!
<mvo> jibel: it should probably not be a hard error, more a warning
<mvo> jibel: if jenkins supports this, no idea
<mvo> jibel: how did the main-all thing go? is there a test image for that yet or can I help here?
<jibel> mvo, I must validate a gnome-theme SRU and regenerate the base image. I planned to do that before A1.
<jibel> (which is soon)
<jibel> mvo, jenkins supports warnings but I am not sure if it is core or as a plugin. I'll change the tests to report in junit format after A1, so we'll have finer results
<mvo> jibel: thanks, as always, much appreicated!
<mvo> jibel: if I can help with the main-all base image building, just shout
<mvo> jibel: on this bigiron machine we have I would even like to try to build a huge universe image
<jibel> stgraber, you should have purged the test database before running the bot
<jibel> it's tagging random bugs
<jibel> stgraber, could you disable the bot please
<stgraber> jibel: done
<mario_> hi
<mario_> can somebody help me?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-25
<jibel> stgraber, the new tracker is down
<alourie> hello
<brendand> mvo - hi
<mvo> hey brendand
<brendand> mvo - you guys are working on more tests for software-center, right?
<mvo> brendand: yes
<brendand> mvo - where can i see what you're working on at the moment, in terms of coverage?
<mvo> brendand: we use python-coverage for the reporting, but we have no (automatic) way of uploading it currently, I can upload the current state or you can do "bzr co lp:software-center; cd tests; make" and wait for it to run, it will create a coverage_html dir in tests with the index.html
<mvo> brendand: are you interessted in writing tests :) ?
<brendand> mvo - can't make any promises, but yes
<mvo> awsome
<brendand> main barrier is getting time to understand the workings of sw-center
<mvo> yeah, its a bit complicated currently, but I'm happy to help where I can to make it easier
<brendand> mvo - do you have any priorities of where coverage needs to be enhanced first?
<brendand> mvo - or is everything equal?
<mvo> brendand: no priority currently, I would go for the low-hanging fruits first, maybe even the non-ui stuff as this is much easier to test
<brendand> mvo - there is no code that is 'dead' as it were?
<mvo> brendand: I need to double check, but I don't think so, at least not in sizable amounts
<mvo> for some of it we probably also want to annoate that it does not need coverage, i.e. the exception handler in spawn_helper.py that just logs the exception
<brendand> mvo - that would be a good first task, as least to help me ;)
<mvo> brendand: heh, yeah! its "# pragma: no cover" at the start of the exception block
<brendand> mvo - in the 'db' component a lot of functions seem to expect a db. how do i create one and which one should i use? a test one?
<brendand> mvo - say in DebFileApplication.get_details. that needs to be passed a db
<brendand> mvo - is it meant to be a StoreDatabase?
<mvo> brendand: ys
<mvo> yes
<mvo> brendand: check softwarecenter/testutils.py
<brendand> mvo - thanks. i managed to find an example in another test
<mvo> brendand: there is a get_test_database function
<mvo> awsome
<brendand> mvo - great! now i know that i should be able to get rocking with some tests
<mvo> brendand: awsome, let me know about blockers, the testutils.py stuff is relatively new, everytime you need to do repetitive tasks we probably want a helper in there
<brendand> mvo - sure, i'll let you know
<brendand> jibel - alpha 1 starts early next week right?
<jibel> brendand, right, first candidates usually land on Tuesday. Meanwhile you can test dailies and review the new tracker at http://91.189.93.73/ (when it's back online of course :))
<MechanisM> hello where to download testing 12.04? I'm always start testing since alpha and sending bug-reports
<MechanisM> now I can't see any testing versions at ubuntu.com/testing
<brendand> MechanisM - There is no candidate for alpha1 yet I guess
<MechanisM> already found some http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MechanisM> also if someone can investigate. I'm 2nd time reinstalling ubuntu because of skype crashed it and I have a lot of unmet dependencies problems because of skype. maybe after microsoft bought skype they wanna crash linuxes with skype for linux
<stgraber> jibel, cjwatson: tracker is back online, it ran out of diskspace because of the LP integration script caching thousands of bugs on disk (a few hundreds of megs worth of .json files ...)
<cjwatson> thanks
<jibel> stgraber, thanks
<cr3> stgraber: I think it would be worthwhile to parameterize launchpadlib so that it won't cache requests, but still cache credentials of course, I've seen this use case more than once
<cr3> stgraber: if you use Launchpadlib.login, instead of login_with or login_anonymously, you can override the cache directory as an argument. if you set it to None, lazr.restfulclient will create a temporary directory which will be removed atexit
<stgraber> cr3: oh, good, guess I'll do that then
<stgraber> jibel, cjwatson: I'll be flushing the database on 91.189.93.73 now to re-import the production DB. I'll drop all the changes that were done on it except for the daily builds (so I can test my export/re-import script :))
<cjwatson> ah, that explains it
<stgraber> cjwatson, jibel: Tracker is back online
<cjwatson> stgraber: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker says "currently on an invalid subdomain"
<stgraber> cjwatson: that sounds like a caching problem... turning it off
<stgraber> fixed (turned off caching for that page)
<cjwatson> OK, great, my security fix works
<cr3> cjwatson: out of curiosity, might you happen to know where get-build-deps might've gone to?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-dev-tools (0.131) unstable; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   get-build-deps was removed from ubuntu-dev-tools. The newer mk-build-deps in
<cjwatson>   devscripts is equivalent (with the -ir options).
<cjwatson> cr3: /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-dev-tools/NEWS.Debian.gz
<cjwatson>  -- Stefano Rivera <stefanor@debian.org>  Sat, 10 Sep 2011 00:13:18 +0200
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks! cyphermox, ^^^, you might also be interested
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> thx
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-26
<darthCoder> hello all
<jibel> stgraber, could you try latest fix of my branch. \S needs to be escaped in 8.4 but then that doesn't work with 9.1 which is what I've here. I changed the regex to something compatible for both versions.
<stgraber> jibel: testing
<stgraber> jibel: cool, it works here
<stgraber> merging
<stgraber> jibel: merged and production updated
<jibel> stgraber, thanks, working a on customizable report now.
<shiva_> Hi all. New to Ubuntu testing. Does this channel entertain newbie questions?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-27
<jibel> stgraber, I added a search form to the defects report but I'm not really happy with the result, especially the form layout.
<jibel> stgraber, I'll commit that for the moment if you're interested in reviewing it. Don't hesitate to comment.
